

Ask HN: Is there a way to filter HN comments? - JesseAldridge

HN has gotten really popular.  There are many threads with 50 or even 100+ comments on them.  I don&#x27;t have time to read them all.  Does anyone know of a Chrome plugin or something that will somehow highlight the best comments?  I&#x27;m sure there are many good ones that happen to be buried in a less visible spot in the comment tree.  I can imagine some tool that does some natural language processing magic to make a guess about a comment&#x27;s quality.
======
smt88
I believe comments are sorted by some sort of algorithm that takes up-votes
into account, so theoretically the best comments are already at the top.

There are many alternative HN clients that might do what you want. Here are
some:

1\. [http://hn.premii.com](http://hn.premii.com)

2\. [http://hckrnews.com](http://hckrnews.com)

3\. [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
ux/chn...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
ux/chngbdmhgakoomomnnhfapkpbalpmhid)

4\. [http://cheeaun.github.io/hackerweb](http://cheeaun.github.io/hackerweb)

